# Looking for CURRENT feedback regarding Honda HRX Suction Issues



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I am considering purchasing a Honda HRX but I'm worried about the reports of poor suction and lifting the blades up from the tire tracks and stragglers left behind as well as twigs and other debris not getting picked up while mowing. I've read numerous threads from several forums. However, a lot of the threads are a couple years old or older. I wonder if people have figured a permanent fix for it or if newer models don't have this issue. I would be getting a 2019 model if I ended up buying one. So those of you have have an HRX, or even a HRR, I would love to hear your experiences, either bad or good. Would love to hear from people that never had this issue either because the nature of forums is that only the ones that had issues post about it and those that are happy don't feel a need to talk about it because everything is working well for them.

ETA: Please indicate the model year of your mower, HOC you maintain at, grass type and density of your lawn.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Does it have to be a Honda? I have a 2016 Toro that I use just like a vacuum now for my lawn since I now mow with a reel and that thing sucks everything up, from twigs to leaves to cores.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i have a an hrx217 and i dont have any issues w/ suction. it does fine picking up small debris in the yard and ive never noticed any issues w/ leaving stragglers from tire tracks (i also double cut so that helps with that). i dont think you will be disappointed at all w/ your purchase.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> i have a an hrx217 and i dont have any issues w/ suction. it does fine picking up small debris in the yard and ive never noticed any issues w/ leaving stragglers from tire tracks (i also double cut so that helps with that). i dont think you will be disappointed at all w/ your purchase.


Thanks! What model year is yours, HOC and density of lawn and grass type?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Does it have to be a Honda? I have a 2016 Toro that I use just like a vacuum now for my lawn since I now mow with a reel and that thing sucks everything up, from twigs to leaves to cores.


Not exactly but I am a bit concerned with Toros only being 160 cc and worried that I may find it underpowered if mowing very thick grass esp. during spring flush and for leaf mulching. My lawn is quite thick and currently have a 190cc Craftsman. I do understand that power is not just about CCs but since I can't return mowers here in my area, it worries me a bit. I'm also a bit concerned that I may not like the Personal Pace.

Which Toro do you have?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > i have a an hrx217 and i dont have any issues w/ suction. it does fine picking up small debris in the yard and ive never noticed any issues w/ leaving stragglers from tire tracks (i also double cut so that helps with that). i dont think you will be disappointed at all w/ your purchase.
> ...


It's a2017 model. I have mainly kbg/rye that im cutting at 1.25"


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Very nice! Thanks for the info. Most of the reports I read state that the suction issues occur to higher HOCs, somewhere around 2.5" and up.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I am one of the people that posted on another forum about the issue on my HRR216. It was bad enough that I sold it. Nothing seemed to help except lowering the height of cut lower than 2.5" like you said. It was bad enough that my wife even noticed the lines of grass that were left uncut. I mist have just gotten a bad one though because not many people complained about it. Unfortunately the John Deere dealer that I bought it from wouldn't do anything about it.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah I've read those threads and your posts. Seems to be a real issue but only affecting a smaller number of people overall. Bunch of lemons?


----------



## ILCornFarmer (Dec 12, 2018)

My HRX217 leaves stragglers in the wheel tracks if it is even slightly damp. 3" and below doesn't seem to be a problem but my preferred HOC is 3.5. - I don't even consider 4" because this would be even worse. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

No suggestions, unfortunately. Been looking for a while for some type of aftermarket high lift blade but no joy. I might tune up an old side discharge from a back corner of the garage and start using that for areas the tractor can't reach.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Have had this issue with mine but only at 4". At 3.5 I didn't notice. However I think all the rain I've had in-between cuts plays a factor. Meaning I have a few stragglers when grass isn't completely dry. I will say though, you never see the clippings, mulches super fine. It's time consuming but the double cut looks incredible.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Best feedback I can offer is forget the Honda. Engines, doesn't matter if it's commercial or not, are weak. 160cc commercial engines that make a whopping 4 ft lbs of torque. Check the spec sheet if you want.

Get a Snapper Hi-Vac and be done with it. Install a bagging blade with the air-lift kit bolted to the blade. It will suck spare change off your garage floor. My 33" Snapper rear engine rider just sucked up one of my green sprinkler box lids from my yard. No other mower of Earth compares.......


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't know if those are available in Edmonton, Canada. I've never heard of them.


----------



## Dewiz (Jun 2, 2019)

Do not buy the Honda HRX mower. I'm on my second one and will be returning it for a Toro Super Recycler.

My HOC is 4" and I still get strips of grass that are uncut. There is a design flaw with this mower that Honda has yet to address.

Here's a video of my experience with these mower. Grass was 6" tall and I cut it down to 4" and I mow every 4 days

https://youtu.be/3z7qQSvReB0


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Dewiz said:


> Do not buy the Honda HRX mower. I'm on my second one and will be returning it for a Toro Super Recycler.
> 
> My HOC is 4" and I still get strips of grass that are uncut. There is a design flaw with this mower that Honda has yet to address.
> 
> Here's a video of my experience with these mower. Grass was 6" tall and I cut it down to 4" and I mow every 4 days


Exact issue I had with mine but you have the more expensive version than I had.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Yeah, nice mower but I do regret buying it. Does always start right up though. Mine has been relegated to doing trim areas I can't get to with the big mowers.

If someone would come up with a high lift blade kit, the world would beat a path to their door.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a 2019 HRX hydrostatic/bladestop and don't seem to have issues with it but I haven't tried cutting at top height. TBH top height is really, really long grass. 
my KBG would be borderline falling over if I cut it that high and I expect that is the issue most people are having with cutting it that high. especially so if I let it get 6" long before cutting it.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Slightly off topic, but I have an HRR that I bought in 2011 and its cut quality is pretty poor at 3.5" or higher. Even at 3.0" there are a few blades that get missed here and there. It's perfect at 2.5", though (I haven't cut lower than that).


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Dewiz said:


> Do not buy the Honda HRX mower. I'm on my second one and will be returning it for a Toro Super Recycler.
> 
> My HOC is 4" and I still get strips of grass that are uncut. There is a design flaw with this mower that Honda has yet to address.
> 
> Here's a video of my experience with these mower. Grass was 6" tall and I cut it down to 4" and I mow every 4 days


i know you are following the 1/3 rule but cutting off 2in of grass seems to be asking alot of a mower. esp as thick as your lawn is. also kbg at 4-6" is very floppy. so the mower trying to stand up all those blades at the same time as its cutting off 2in of grass is probably affecting your cut quality more than anything


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

HRR. At 3" and below, mulch does great. Above 3", I discharge the clippings. As long as it is only 2-3" mowed off, the clippings disappear into the canopy. If you let it get to 8" and mow to 4" or lower, I would double cut it, once with discharge at 4" and one notch lower but mulching. For me, the uncut line is above about 3.5" on mulch. I also get stragglers if I walk fast but the mower will bog a bit if it's thick and walking fast so its not ideal. I just reduce my pace a little and it's fine. Can't mow at a brisk walk.

The way I imagine it is, if the mower has strong suction, then the air has to go somewhere. So, with discharge, the mower has strong suction because there is a big hole above the blades to dump the air. On mulch, the suction seems much weaker but that's not surprising. Where can the air go? You kind of rely on the strength of the grass to stay up but unless you cut lower, I don't see how that's going to work. Well, maybe if you have an orchard grass lawn... Commercial mowers all have great suction and we all want home units to be similar but we want to mulch and most of them discharge. Well, it should work well on discharge so that's not surprising.

So, I love my HRR but I wouldn't mind more power for sure. I always cut on rear discharge as it dumps where my feet are and not blowing into flower beds. You do get grass on your shoes though. I've used too many other mowers and really hate side discharge. It just blows everywhere making a mess. Wear boots in case a rock shoots out the back though. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Honda mower again but I like the newer 200cc models! Definitely my next mower when this one gives up but that could be a long time...


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a 2011 Honda HRX217 Hydrostatic that is used 2 times per week on my TTTF. HOC is 2.5 to 3.0 inches depending on the time of the year and I normally mulch. Always follow the 1/3 rule so rarely am I cutting off more than 1 inch per mow. Quality of cut is exceptional. Blades are sharpened monthly. This mower has been bullet proof with the exception of periodic RPM adjustments (important for a clean cut) and transmission cable speed adjustments. My previous mower was a Snapper Hi Vac with a troublesome Briggs engine. Snapper Hi Vac has the best suction if bagging or picking up leaves. The Honda bagging is acceptable but not as good as the Snapper. The 190cc Honda engine is running strong with an estimated 500 hours of use.


----------



## Dewiz (Jun 2, 2019)

jha4aamu said:


> Dewiz said:
> 
> 
> > Do not buy the Honda HRX mower. I'm on my second one and will be returning it for a Toro Super Recycler.
> ...


I would agree with you if I had this same issue with my old Craftsman. Last season I did the same thing cut my yard at 4" with my $150-$200 Craftsman and never had any uncut strips of grass in my yard.

There's an issue with the suction on the HRX. I double cut my buddies parents yard because it was close to knee high. Cut it the first time down to 4". Had strips of grass here and there and mowed the yard again moving it down to 3" and I still had issues of uncut grass. Pointed it out to my buddy who couldn't believe that there were still uncut grass after mowing it a 2nd time.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

sounds like you might need a tuneup. that and I would never be upset with cutting knee high grass 3x. LOL your expecting one pass wonders. if you bagged the first pass at 4" and then went to 3" that might be a different story...but that would fill the bag every 10'


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I mow at 2.5 - 3" so maybe I'll be fine? However, I wouldn't wanna spend $1100 CAD on a mower if it can't do a great job with a 4" HOC. This video is concerning. I still haven't pulled the trigger on a mower as there have been surprise expenses one after another. Car repairs and now I need to fix/replace my overhead garage door. I think I'll only buy it if I can return it if I'm not satisfied.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> HRR. At 3" and below, mulch does great. Above 3", I discharge the clippings. As long as it is only 2-3" mowed off, the clippings disappear into the canopy. If you let it get to 8" and mow to 4" or lower, I would double cut it, once with discharge at 4" and one notch lower but mulching. For me, the uncut line is above about 3.5" on mulch. I also get stragglers if I walk fast but the mower will bog a bit if it's thick and walking fast so its not ideal. I just reduce my pace a little and it's fine. Can't mow at a brisk walk.
> 
> The way I imagine it is, if the mower has strong suction, then the air has to go somewhere. So, with discharge, the mower has strong suction because there is a big hole above the blades to dump the air. On mulch, the suction seems much weaker but that's not surprising. Where can the air go? You kind of rely on the strength of the grass to stay up but unless you cut lower, I don't see how that's going to work. Well, maybe if you have an orchard grass lawn... Commercial mowers all have great suction and we all want home units to be similar but we want to mulch and most of them discharge. Well, it should work well on discharge so that's not surprising.
> 
> So, I love my HRR but I wouldn't mind more power for sure. I always cut on rear discharge as it dumps where my feet are and not blowing into flower beds. You do get grass on your shoes though. I've used too many other mowers and really hate side discharge. It just blows everywhere making a mess. Wear boots in case a rock shoots out the back though. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Honda mower again but I like the newer 200cc models! Definitely my next mower when this one gives up but that could be a long time...


This makes a lot of sense to me. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Commenting again, this only happens to me at 4 inches height, 3.5 was fine. However I will say it wasn't nearly as bad as that video depicted. I have a few stragglers here and there. I emailed Honda about it... This was the response..

I regret to read that your mower is leaving behind some grass. I have included a document that will help with this. Also look in your owners manual under "Mowing Tips" as this will be helpful information as well.

Kind regards,

Honda Power Equipment
770-497-6400


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Seems like a generic response...


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

I don't have the HRX, I have an HRR I believe it is, maybe 2015 model and it has issues with leaving some stray blades just to the right of center of my deck. But only if I don't cut twice a week during the spring. I just cut it the other day and it had been 6 days with a ton of rain and I had hurt my foot so I didn't get out an cut it til I could stumble through a mow. Even at a slow pace it was taking 2" off alright but leaving that streak I described. The blade is sharpened every few mows, I'm maxed out on height 3.75", mix of kbg/tall fescue.

I love the mower, it has never required more than one pull to start, unless I close the fuel valve and let it run until it's out of gas. But it always starts right up and seems to have plenty of power to mow through tall way overgrown yards. It just doesn't seem to have great suction. Maybe the underside of the deck needs cleaned a bit to allow upward airfow.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@llO0DQLE any closer to making your decision on a new mower?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Nope. I've had some unexpected expenses so I've put this on hold.


----------



## jbenda (Jul 22, 2019)

I have a 2015 HRX217 and the cut is not the best but no where near as bad as that video. There are a few things that can be done to help the cut.

1. Increase the mower rpm. 



2. High lift blade. This oregon blade fits if you grind about 1/8" off the corners, but then you don't have dual blades so it doesn't mulch as well. I only use this blade when not cutting off much and when cutting at 3.5 or higher https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002UD6DRY/
3. Open rear discharge all the way to improve the air flow.

I assume these would all still apply to the current HRX model but not sure.

If cut quality is the most important to you then probably should look at something else. The mower is great at mulching, has tons of power, and the nexite deck means no rust (I only wash/spray off my mower once a year).


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I found that upping the rpm only barely helped. What helped the most was lowering the cut below 3.25" and not mulching but having the back chute open more. The problem with that is then you were shooting a ton of grass all over your legs and feet. That's not what I bought the mower for so I sold it since Honda and the JD dealership I bought it from weren't any help.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

I do find I get a better suction mulching with the chute door open one or two positions. almost no grass gets out but it does cut better.


----------

